
Centrifuge Volleyball - a fun Javascript game - robert-boehnke
http://william.hoza.us/centrifuge/volleyball/
======
babebridou
It's a good idea and somewhat funny but I keep wondering every day how hard is
it to implement keybinding changes in javascript (or rather, all browser
based) games? WSAD is impossible to use for at least ~150 million internet
users due to keyboard layout. I'm talking about people who have never even
heard about QWERTY keyboards and much less seen one.

~~~
wccrawford
It's no easier than any other language. At the least, it requires a keybinding
interface to let you set the keys.

And that's a pain in the rear for almost no benefit. Most of the people
browsing English-language pages have a qwerty layout. If I produce a 1-off,
free game, I'm not going to spend the time and effort that goes into a AAA
production.

------
Omnipresent
This is great. I can't keep up with both the blue and yellow. Perhaps to make
it more engaging for the game should control the blue ball and user can only
control yellow one. This way I can play for more than 10 seconds :)

I would love to see source and how you made it as well!

------
IanDrake
I just played the yellow side and almost lost to the stationary blue blocker.
Very challenging.

------
josscrowcroft
This is awesome! I didn't realise you can jump with the up key.

Also, I broke the single-player demo version by switching on bounce and upping
the speed to 9999999. Oopsie.

------
xonev
Now I feel sick.

------
wccrawford
Putting 'fun' in the description always seems desperate to me. You can't
convince people something is fun if it isn't.

And this... I don't find it fun. Interesting? Sure. But I don't enjoy it.

~~~
wccrawford
Wow, people aren't allowed to offer criticisms and offer opinions on here,
huh?

~~~
daeken
You're not giving a criticism, you're just being a dick. As for offering
opinions, you might want to try 1) making them constructive, and 2) not
following a silly statement about the title being "desperate".

